# Polished Bliss: Porsche Cayenne Turbo S...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Monday morning began with me collecting this monster of a 4x4 - which was 2 days old having being handed over to the client on Sat morning, so here it is with 100 miles on the clock:



















I was lucky enough to drive the client's last Turbo S too (He has 4 cars on contracts with us) and I have to say I'd have this car over any Range Rover or Q7 any day. I know some people don't like the looks but I love it and combined with the handling and performance (amongst other things) it ticks all the right boxes for me - the heated steering wheel helps too! 

Anyways, enough of me rambling on (as usual) - on with the detail!

The first job was to pre-foam the car with Hyper Wash @ 60 degrees, it was freezing on Monday morning and I could hardly see for the steam at times:










This was left to dwell for 5 mins while I filled my 2 buckets up for the wheels:










I then spend a good 15 minutes thoroughly rinsing every piece of the car:










Menzerna 7.5 was applied to the wheels/calipers/tyres and left for 30 seconds...










...then agitated with various brushes:



















Then rinsed off:










I then raised the suspension...










...in order to gain full access to clean the arches:










Meguiars Super Degreaser (4:1) was sprayed...










...Then agitated:










The inner rims and random areas of the arches had some transport wax/protection sealant on them so this was removed with Autosmart Tardis on an old MF:



















It was at this point I looked up and caught signs of the paintwork in the morning sun - it didn't fill me with confidence:










I'd see to that later!

The car was then re-foamed and washed with the 2 bucket method:










Then rinsed off after removing some excess transport wax from the shuts/under the bonnet etc:










The car was then moved inside and clayed with a mild clay we're currently testing:










The paintwork was pretty damn clean but I had to check all panels and glass as the Porsche Dealership is right next to the railway line so we see alot of them coming in with metal filings stuck to the paint etc:










A final rinse outside followed before being dried off.

Back inside again, the paint was measured to check all was well:










Everything was nice and healthy and no signs of bodywork done prior to hand over :thumb:

I then inspected the paint condition with the Sun Gun and halogens:










This is what I found - and bare in mind this is how a £95,000 car was handed over 2 days previous:




































































































And I'm not done yet!! :doublesho




























Disappointing is an understatement, especially as Porsche are usually one of the better Dealerships when it comes to new car prep. Understandably the Client wasn't too impressed and said if it weren't for the fact it was going straight to us then he'd have rejected it.

So, on to correcting the paintwork:

Blackfire Finishing Polish (using up old bottles but effectively the same as 106ff) was used with a 3M Polishing Pad @1500rpms, working the polish with just the weight of the machine worked perfectly:


















































































3M 3" polishing pads were used for the more tighter areas:























































I had to swap to a 3" Compounding pad for the rear end where those horrific scratches were:










I'd anticipated having to wet sand this section but luckily the paint was incredibly soft, so after 2 hits of 3M Fast Cut Plus this was the result:










Obviously with the paint being soft, the FCP didn't exactly finish down too well so I had to refine this part. I tried 85rd and then Final Polish II (more fragile abrasives which work well on soft paint) with the rotary but feint buffer trails could still be seen so I quickly refined with the G220 and 3M Ultrafina:



















After approx 16 hours machine polishing the correction work was complete.

The wool duster was then used to remove all traces of polishing dust:










I then gave the car a wipe down with Menzerna Top Inspection to remove any polishing oils and leave the paint perfectly prepped for the LSP (Last Step Product):










LSP was Vintage (the Client has his own one now):





































With the wax removed and left to "gas", I completed the other jobs:

Wheels were done with PB Wheel Sealant:










Whilst washing the wheels I'd noticed the bolt faces were all chipped for some reason:










So after some Primer and a fine artists brush, they were left looking alot nicer:










Apologies for the out of focus shot, I didn't realise untill I uploaded it to the computer tonight 










Tyres were dressed with Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel and buffed off after a couple of hours (they haven't been buffed in the pics):










The engine (mmmmm...550bhp!) was given a quick wipe down with APC and dressed with 303:










The interior was fully detailed and the leather fed with Raceglaze Leather Balm:



















One final wipe down later and this was the finished results - how it *SHOULD* have left the showroom :thumb:


















































































The sun even came out last night just as I was finishing 










I love how you can see the flake all the way to the wing :thumb:



























































































I've now added this car to my "dream garage" :driver::thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to read as always,

Clark


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

stunning work as always mate


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Work Clark, looks spot on :thumb:

Any reason for a 'Foam Gun', rather than your Karcher Lance?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Great Work Clark, looks spot on :thumb:
> 
> Any reason for a 'Foam Gun', rather than your Karcher Lance?


It's quicker than having to wait for the shampoo remains to clear itself from the lance


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

As always, outstanding.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Clark. Is this the replacement of the one you had in a while ago when I was over?

You did say it was being chopped in!

I'd have one of these. I actually like them now!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks spot on Clark:thumb:


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

cracking motor......cracking detail!!!


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome work mate, looks stunning WOW!


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great finish on the paint, love the sun shots! 

Simon


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic mate, i wish i had those premises


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Lucky to get a beast that size with fairly soft paint mate, not your usual of late

Nice work and picture log as per the norm 

Been practicing with the artist brush i see, might come in useful lol


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

WOW! nice finish and a great write up as usual.........:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Spot on mate.:thumb:

Agree with you, by far the best looking 4x4 out there and the facelift has made it even better.
One for the lottery dream garage.


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! Good job! 

A real shame about the state of the car from the dealership, though. Not what I'd expect from a car with that price tag.. You saved it, though! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great job Clark , as you say how it should have arrived from the dealer.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stew said:


> Nice Clark. Is this the replacement of the one you had in a while ago when I was over?
> 
> You did say it was being chopped in!
> 
> I'd have one of these. I actually like them now!


Yep that's the one!



Perfection Detailing said:


> Looks spot on Clark:thumb:


Thanks  I'd remove your website from your sig though or the mods will be after you - same for your username...



Epoch said:


> Lucky to get a beast that size with fairly soft paint mate, not your usual of late
> 
> Nice work and picture log as per the norm
> 
> Been practicing with the artist brush i see, might come in useful lol


Soft and not sticky! (well not overly)

I'm a dab hand with an artists brush - being a former art student at University dont you know  :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumb: Great work there M8 Well done


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks freaking AWESOME! 

Questions;
1)Did you wash with 60 degrees fahrenheit or celsius? 
2)I assume your shop is heated and cooled. How do you keep the heat inside while moving the car in and out?
3)How do you like the new 3m Pads? (compounding and polishing)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Cracking work guys on a beast of a motor, 

Im liking the small 4" green 3M pads as well for correction work on small areas, they seem to have enough bite and finish down quite well too


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

james b said:


> Cracking work guys on a beast of a motor,
> 
> Im liking the small 4" green 3M pads as well for correction work on small areas, they seem to have enough bite and finish down quite well too


Where do the 4 inch come from BTW are they a USA spec?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very nice Clark


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work - love that last shot of the rear/badge - 'tis a black mirror!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

As always a stunning write up and the finish is out of this world.

Well done Clark and the polished bliss crew.

Paul


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> Looks freaking AWESOME!
> 
> Questions;
> 1)Did you wash with 60 degrees fahrenheit or celsius?
> ...


1) 60 degrees C.
2) Yes we have heating and cooling available and the unit doesnt lose heat that quickly when the door is open (unless it's bitterly cold and windy). It's generally only open for a minute or so at most 
3) New 3M pads are great - I use them on just about every detail


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Where do the 4 inch come from BTW are they a USA spec?


Maybe there 3s i have , il have to have a look tomorrow but i got them from a 3M guy who goes to my mates body shop :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Where do the 4 inch come from BTW are they a USA spec?


I think there the 3" ones we used @ James's on the Dodo day Jon :thumb: and if so from carters as per usual for the 3M stuff but you'll already know that :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> Maybe there 3s i have , il have to have a look tomorrow but i got them from a 3M guy who goes to my mates body shop :thumb:


Beat me to it James


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

james b said:


> Maybe there 3s i have , il have to have a look tomorrow but i got them from a 3M guy who goes to my mates body shop :thumb:





ads2k said:


> I think there the 3" ones we used @ James's on the Dodo day Jon :thumb: and if so from carters as per usual for the 3M stuff but you'll already know that :lol:


Yep i (and James did have) the three inch (75mm) ones but the ones Clark posted could be bigger.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

As always a great job and write up. Good skills sir


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

yeah apologies! now i think about it they probs are 3" actually? :lol:

I'm just that used to saying 4" pads!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work on what is a tank of a car!

Stunning finish!


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Lovely car and stunning work as always!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cracking work as ever :thumb: they definately look better with the face lift


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> yeah apologies! now i think about it they probs are 3" actually? :lol:
> 
> I'm just that used to saying 4" pads!


So its your fault i made a [email protected]@k of my self then  i thought if hes saying there 4" then maybe they are after all your the guys buying them in to sell :tumbleweed::lol:

They are 3" as i had a look on an invoice, same as the ones you get from your supplier John :thumb: or PB


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> So its your fault i made a [email protected]@k of my self then  i thought if hes saying there 4" then maybe they are after all your the guys buying them in to sell :tumbleweed::lol:
> 
> They are 3" as i had a look on an invoice, same as the ones you get from your supplier John :thumb: or PB


Hey i'm just the detailer, I only know what new stuff we've got when Rich comes out the office and says "look what new stuff you have to play with this week!"


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> Hey i'm just the detailer, I only know what new stuff we've got when Rich comes out the office and says "look what new stuff you have to play with this week!"


Yer yer excuses excuses


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's only an inch boys and the difference between 3 and 4 probably won't be the main disapointment


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Yer yer excuses excuses


I'm full of them :thumb: :lol:


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

3 questions Clark.

1. When you polish the headlamps. Do you switch to a plastic polish, or just keep going on with the same used for the paintwork?

2. Second stage foam with a wash.
Do you simply wash "on top" of the foam?
In that case, what shampoo is in your bucket, if any shampoo? (Since foam it self is a cleaner)

3. A bit on the side but...
Why does this car have lighs in the wheel arches?
(I belive I saw 2 different lights in one wheel arch)


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

trykkertor said:


> 3. A bit on the side but...
> Why does this car have lighs in the wheel arches?
> (I belive I saw 2 different lights in one wheel arch)


are we looking at the same photos

the only thing in the wheel arches appears to be some vents, presumably for an oil cooler or similar.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Cracking work, can't say the Porsche Touran does it for me though.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

very nice work! good idea with the suspension!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> are we looking at the same photos
> 
> the only thing in the wheel arches appears to be some vents, presumably for an oil cooler or similar.


Nope, there are lights.

As far as i'm aware it's to help you to see better at night if you need to change a wheel etc...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

trykkertor said:


> 3 questions Clark.
> 
> 1. When you polish the headlamps. Do you switch to a plastic polish, or just keep going on with the same used for the paintwork?
> 
> ...


1) Same polish generally 

2) Shampoo Plus in the bucket aswell as the foam on the paint - you can never have too much lubrication!

3) See above ^^


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> are we looking at the same photos
> 
> the only thing in the wheel arches appears to be some vents, presumably for an oil cooler or similar.


Yes, I belive so... but I'm wearing my glasses.
Maybe you should too....


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh... Clark sorted out the lights.
Thanks.
(No more need for my glasses)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

There are side repeaters the lights in the arches, well thay have been on the ones iv done


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> There are side repeaters the lights in the arches, well thay have been on the ones iv done


I know some of the first Cayennes had normal lights, to be honest i didnt notice if the bulbs in this one were orange or not!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning as always Clark. Whats your next write up gonna be?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> I know some of the first Cayennes had normal lights, to be honest i didnt notice if the bulbs in this one were orange or not!


Its a bit of a pony idea any way IMO as its a 4x4 its ment to get a little muddy and what good would they be then


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

james b said:


> Its a bit of a pony idea any way IMO as its a 4x4 its ment to get a little muddy and what good would they be then


Half these chelsea tractors will never see a field though lol!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cracking job, that engine shot got my juices flowing. I love V8's and every car should have one, and petrol should be free!!!!! IMHO


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

great work, what a state for a few days old


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Clark said:


> 1) 60 degrees C.
> 2) Yes we have heating and cooling available and the unit doesnt lose heat that quickly when the door is open (unless it's bitterly cold and windy). It's generally only open for a minute or so at most
> 3) New 3M pads are great - I use them on just about every detail


Wow! What do you use to get the water that hot? I have thought about using a flash heater but im not sure how that would work.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

wow. i am a Porsche nut and loving Cayennes is strictly forbidden, but your finish is amazing, show it to the delaer to make them ashamed of their prep!


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Amazing job, but it's criminal that any brand new car reaches the customer in that condition never mind one that costs 95K. Although I still find that the Cayenne has disturbing looks - facelift or not.


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Terrific job Clark, thank you for sharing 

What is the black rubber thingie you park the car in when washing and what is it used for ? Just to collect the chemicals or is there another reason for it ?


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome motor and prep job, congrats. Couldn't help but notice the drivers seat is already starting to crease after only 100 miles. Not what I'd expect.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Clark said:


>


Amazing work Clark the paint looks like liquid ink :argie:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Brilliant work as usual and a nice big comfy cruiser. I take it these share a lot of bits with the Touraq as I can spot a good few bits that are identical to a Touraq interior I did on Tuesday.


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

That looks fantastic, just a shame it'll probably loose a fortune in the next few years.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

First class work as usual, mate and a great write up (again as normal ) :thumb: :thumb:

I've not been a big fan of these but this has totally changed my view of them - what a brute of a machine! - looks superb in that colour.

Have to say, totally appalled by the state of the paintwork from the dealers - they should be shot for that, especially on such a prestige and valuable car - disgraceful.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous work on the Porsche Cayenne:thumb: stunning photo's


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

trykkertor said:


> Yes, I belive so... but I'm wearing my glasses.
> Maybe you should too....


I'll get me coat ....

Taxi !


----------



## jonmac73 (Aug 1, 2008)

cracking car - I had the entry level diesel they laucnhed not so long ago for a weekend - amazing how they made a car that big handle so well - you could really chuck it around in sport mode.
Quick too - dread to think how quick the silly turbo version is......


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Great work - not a huge fan but that does look good. The chrome roof bars, window surrounds and lower door plates really work well.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Spot on transformation Clark 

Regards
Baz


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

superb work as always Clark, the only bit I dont like is the enormous badge on the 4rse but I suppose with 550 it likes to shout a bit


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

beautiful work mate :thumb:


----------



## Mr Sparkle (May 28, 2008)

N8KOW said:


> Stunning as always Clark. Whats your next write up gonna be?


*When *is it going to be, don't you mean?

Is it just me, or does it feel like ages for everyone else till the next thread by Polished Bliss?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very very nice! 

i'm interested in these smaller 3m pads, will you be stocking them?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep, I have them here already, but no time this week to add them to the store. Mon/Tue job next week. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work Clark! That Vinta*e looks like it came straight from the fridge


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

clark you are the best fella, shocking paint for a car of that value though but looks the muts nuts now, sublime


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

That looks lovely Clark! Some dealers just dont know how to handle the paintwork


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Top notch work once again!!!!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work with stunning results


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Carn said:


> Terrific job Clark, thank you for sharing
> 
> What is the black rubber thingie you park the car in when washing and what is it used for ? Just to collect the chemicals or is there another reason for it ?


Can't believe it got to the 60th post before someone asked, must be getting better...... :lol:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning work on a stunning motor!!.......... Bet she likes a drink!!:lol:

Shock horror yet another  up by an ABZ dealership on yet another brand new motor!!.......Was it the chimps from the PG Tips adverts that did the prep work!!!:lol:

Keep up the great work!!! :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

What a shocking before state, and from such a high end car. 

Great work on the Detail.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW - amazing motor.

Can't believe the level of marks given its age - do dealers have no shame? Excellent work to turn it around to look better than new


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers guys - the Porsche Dealers will be hearing from the Client i'm sure of that!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice indeed


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

top job clark really impressive  your post are always worth a read as your write ups are fantastic and imformative


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks very much 

They aren't as frequent as they used to be and to be honest I can only see them getting less frequent but I'll try to get the odd one or two posted :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Spanking work!! £95,000 though :doublesho !

Almost as bad as your bill :lol:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Quality car and amazing job Clark ,the clarity of the paint is immense


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

joe_0_1 said:


> Spanking work!! £95,000 though :doublesho !
> 
> Almost as bad as your bill :lol:


The annoying thing (for me! ) is that 2 out of the 3 other cars he has on contract with us are worth considerably more than this Cayenne!

I'm not Jealous. Honest.


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

Clark said:


> Cheers guys - the Porsche Dealers will be hearing from the Client i'm sure of that!


You should have done the car 50/50 and showed it to the dealer.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

clarke great job as always by polished bliss. a quick question...do you buff off the blackfire tyre gel after a while or leave it on as it is then? i've always left it on and never buffed off.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Depends. On our own cars we don't always buff off, providing the gel has had long enough to fully dry. However, on our customers' cars, quite often the gel is applied with only a few hours to go until the collection, so we often buff them lightly to ensure no chance of sling. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I absolutely loath the car, but the work you've done is brilliant as always, especially with that back end, what a shocker! Did the owner manage to get the deal to pay for the detailing or did he just take the hit seeing as you were going to get it anyway?


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

WX51 TXR said:


> Depends. On our own cars we don't always buff off, providing the gel has had long enough to fully dry. However, on our customers' cars, quite often the gel is applied with only a few hours to go until the collection, so we often buff them lightly to ensure no chance of sling. :thumb:


so how long would you leave the gel to settle if your not buffing off before you drive it


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

s3 rav said:


> so how long would you leave the gel to settle if your not buffing off before you drive it


After an hour or two ideally, however i'd always recommend giving it a quick wipe with a MF to ensure you dont have any stuck in the tread etc


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Aberdeen porsche should be disgusted with themselves, I cannot believe the way they presented that vehicle for hand over.

Very nice colour and spec though, very nice to drive also, good motor.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

superb job on a awesome car


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bbigman2000 said:


> Aberdeen porsche should be disgusted with themselves, I cannot believe the way they presented that vehicle for hand over.
> 
> Very nice colour and spec though, very nice to drive also, good motor.


Oh I'm sure they won't be getting away with it Glen :thumb:


----------



## vauxhall (Aug 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning work as usual, I really enjoy reading your write ups Clark, top stuff:thumb:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

saw this one when i popped in on my day off with the bike, was asking about what to buy for my new Integra.

Very helpfull advice, a xmass goodie bag to myself i feel coming on.

The Cayenne was immacualte, i like the black turbo models a lot, it would be a toss up between it and a range rover sport if pennies were forthcoming.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Yet another superb lesson in detailing! Stunning finish :doublesho


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning. Black is sexy.. but a pain in the **** to keep looking nice!


----------



## Qook (Sep 17, 2008)

Amazing stuff. The difference in that finish is astounding.

If I were you (or the customer) I would use that write up as the basis of a letter of complaint to both Porsche and the dealership. Some swirling is one thing, but that was truely atrocious. 

Saying that, dealers making a mess of the paint is probably good business for you, so maybe not.


----------



## ACB Bergkamen (Aug 10, 2008)

very nice work. congratulations


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Qook said:


> Amazing stuff. The difference in that finish is astounding.
> 
> If I were you (or the customer) I would use that write up as the basis of a letter of complaint to both Porsche and the dealership. Some swirling is one thing, but that was truely atrocious.
> 
> Saying that, dealers making a mess of the paint is probably good business for you, so maybe not.


Porsche are well aware of this write up :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Ive said it before and will say it again, your really getting the hang of this car cleaning malarkey now


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Really thorough and enjoyable read - great pics :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

lovely


----------



## plw (Apr 10, 2007)

[QUOTE The Cayenne was immacualte, i like the black turbo models a lot, it would be a toss up between it and a range rover sport if pennies were forthcoming.[/QUOTE]

Not if you drove them both - the Cayenne's handling is in a totally different league, and even the normally aspirated V8S is quicker than the RR Sport (OK, I'm biased with an S myself!).

Fantastic finish on the Turbo S, but let's be honest here, the preparation by Polished Bliss and the other professionals on DW is in a completely different class to what the local dealer can achieve and whilst they do their best will always come up short when compared with you guys. I even had a dent on the door of my first Cayenne that happened as it sat in the showroom waiting for me to collect!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We only know too well of this mate, just in the last few weeks we've had a couple of Cayennes (both brand new GTS's) and to say the prep was poor is an understatement... We all know that dealers dont have the same time as us to prep them but a few simple changes to wash/dry equipment etc would make the world of difference!


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

i have read a few of your posts and as always very very impresive. i like how you pay attention to every single detail even the wheel nut paint. great job


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

brilliant work there,

I am about to have my new black Q7 detailed at the dealership before collection, really hope it ends out as good as this one

lovely motor, I really like the face lift but couldnt afford the running costs do 3.0 tdi Q7 was the alternative


----------

